# Dragon Or Skink?



## Callum Dureau (Jan 13, 2017)

I was thinking about getting a shingleback, but recently the central netted dragons and angle headed dragons have caught my eye. I'm not sure what to get, so i'm asking what is easier to care for?


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jan 13, 2017)

I would tend to go for what u personally prefer not whats easier to care for. Both are quite easy as long as u put a bit of time in. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 15, 2017)

Shingleback. They're so cute, easy to handle and have a very nice, calm personality.
would probably have to be one of if not my favourite lizard after getting these guys


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Jan 18, 2017)

Hey mate i was interested in going for central netted but changed my mind when i saw my ackie, now they're easy. Angle Heads aren't for a novice beginner they're pretty temperamental and difficult to maintain in terms of temps. So if u wish to keep Angle Heads u need to do ALOT of research and i mean ALOT to be certain if u can keep them. Don't be afraid to ask, this is what the forum is for. Im happy to answer some q's if u wish but there are also others who can help.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 18, 2017)

shingle backs are fairly easy,central netted are not much of a problem but angle heads need high humidity and low heat,we have skinks ,netted and boyds (which are similar to angle heads)


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jan 19, 2017)

I think alot of people have scared alot of people off boyds and angle heads. To be honest there probably suited to most home temperatures more than most reps. If u can find the time to mist them once or twice a day and make sure there's running water in front of them twice a day they will drink and id be surprised if they don't do well. Just make sure your temps are right. There's alot of reps that need more care.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Jan 21, 2017)

You'


Sheldoncooper said:


> I think alot of people have scared alot of people off boyds and angle heads. To be honest there probably suited to most home temperatures more than most reps. If u can find the time to mist them once or twice a day and make sure there's running water in front of them twice a day they will drink and id be surprised if they don't do well. Just make sure your temps are right. There's alot of reps that need more care.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You're probably right i just like to be thorough in my research sorry if i alarmed anyone, haha


----------

